# Case Upgrade



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well since I really couldn't find many case comparison's online that were honestly objective enough I thought I would pose the question to my good friends on the forum. It's been two years since I bought this case for what was at the time my first attempt at a computer build. All went well and I now consider myself more than just a novice and have since built numerous systems for family and friends ever since. 

The case I bought two years back to place all of my new hardware in was the Lian Li PC 60 II Plus Case which is an all aluminum case that came in black with a side window. 

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=179&cl_index=1&sc_index=38&ss_index=96

Well time has passed and I think I am due for an upgrade. The case I have keeps all my gear nice a cool eventhough the fans could be a bit bigger I have connected them all to either fan controllers which gives them that whirl sound when they are turned up which is most of the time or I use the utility for the others. I get an idle temp of 42 for my E8400 even with an overclock of 3.62 ghz. Mobo temps on my asus idle at 30 degrees and system temps are very good. These reasons are not impacting my decision to upgrade the case because if they did I would be foolish to fix what is not broken. 

The reasons I want to upgrade my case is mainly due to space restrictions, and my interior case space is not huge by any stretch. I have been looking at reviews of other cases for a long time and I have seen some of the amazing cable routing feats being performed in some of the better equipped units out there not to mention all the sleeving it takes to make a system look good. I want a more asthetically pleasing case to work with, something I can hide wires and cables out of the way of course I am no stranger to all of the innovations that ther newer cases include such as grommets to better hide cable that slip into the cable management holes and covers to conceal psu wires such as in the new HAF X. My Lian Li Case contains one 120 mm fan in the front for intake, one side 120 mm fan on the side, but only an 80 mm top fan and another 80 mm rear case fan. I know that creates more positive airflow but if I ever wanted to add a cpu cooler such as the cm H50 I can't run the rad through the 80 mm fan. Also I am missing a cpu cooler rear access hole found in pretty much all mid grade cases nowadays. My case has none of these features including more adequate HD space or innovatice mounting features and nothing is tooless. 

I have it narrowed down to four cases all of which I will list my reasons for choosing.

1. CM 690 II Advanced.

-Modular Hdd Cage which can be used to increase airflow from the addition of a bottom mounted fan which would help push warmer air to the top mounted fans.
-cable routing holes
-price
-rear access to the cpu heatsink
-cooling
-top mounting Hdd

2. HAF X.

-Space
-cooling potential
-cpu air duct
-rear heatsink access hole
-cable management is superb
-Hdd mounting
-styling
-front mounted usb (690 II are top mounted-might not fit under my desk)
-stock fans
-hotswap bays

The other two are the HAF 922 and the HAF 932 Black Edition. Now without going into detail with the others they are pretty much the same reasons than the 690 II and the HAF X with some exceptions mostly being price. The 922 is the little brother to the 932/X but there is one thing I can't seem to get over with the HAF 922 which would probable make me get this case immediately and that is the fact that they don't extend the motherboard tray all the way to the drive cage which I never really understood. Whats the point in routing cabels behind the motherboard tray if your just going to see them in that gap? The 932 Black edition had a really nice side window with no side fan but it makes up for it with the GPU airduct feature.

Sidebar-I had been toying with the idea of also including the DF 85 from Antec and the Raven II from Silverstone but I didn't like the design of the DF 85 with the fron grill. It had amazing stock cooling with adjustable fans but the Hdd dock also seems to be flawed becase it appeared to get in the way of some of the cables even going so far as to block longer gpu's I think from being installed becase there were only so many places to mount it. 

The Raven II just seemed way too long-over 24" I think. I would have to cut a hole in the rear of my desk but other than that it really seemed to be a great case with the three 180 mm fans on the bottom and the 120 mm on top=amazing positive airflow.

Anyway thanks for taking the time to read and any comments or suggestions including objective viewpoints would be great.

Thanks

Jones


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Might want to look at Lian Li again, still some of the the best cases around for the money. I'm a well-known HAF hater, but I know the 912 is getting some great reviews and at least one major mod.

If you want a full-tower, I think both of these have it all over the HAF X:
Lian Li PC-A70F
CM ATCS 840
That HAF X certainly has some nice amenities, but I don't think they justify the pricetag.

I am continuing to be surprised how how much I like the case I bought my son:
NZXT Tempest EVO
Great cooling and tons of room. Cable management WAS a bit tricky, however.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That NZXT Case looks pretty impressive. I would have never thought of checking that one out. The Lian Li case you posted the link for as well apepars to be a very good case. I think if I were going to get another Lian Li Case I might go for one of the lancool cases. They seem to be pretty innovative. I think one of the reasons I picked the Lian Li case I have now is because of the aluminum construction which is amazing for keeping the temps low. The only gripe have is the airflow. I do have to crank the fans up in order to reach the proper cooling performance which is what I don't wan't to do. I may retool my preferences for another Lian Li case perhaps.

Thanks

Jones


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about that Lian Li is no top-vent fans. However, PerformancePCs carries tops with fan grilles I think will fit that case, or you could just cut a couple holes and put some nice grilles of your own on it.

MNPCTech as well as PerformancePCs carry some really nice billet, acrylic, and mesh grilles.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Performance pc's do carry the top fan covers for my current case as well I can get a side panel that have fans in them however my current case will no allow for very efficient airflow from the top 80 mm fan unless I turn them way up with the controller. That was my main reason behind wanting the upgrade was due to the poor airflow from the top section.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...duct_info&cPath=130_158_281&products_id=24169

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=130_387&products_id=22426


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

So Today on my lunch hour I spent some time at the computer store and they had all the cases out. I was checking out some of the lian li cases and some lancool units. Then I found the HAF X out of the box and on display. The HAF 932 Black edition was there as well as the HAF 932. I also found the CM 690 ii advanced case. I began checking these cases out personally and I had several different thoughts. First I went to the Lian Li cases. I checked the Lancool PC-K62B caser with the window. It was very Nice. I was very impressed with the all black interior and the front fans were a nice touch with the filters. Next I went to the CM 690 II. There was a 120 mm fan inside the front and I must say it totally looked out of place. It was very small and didn't seem like it was going to do the trick with front cooling. I understand it takes a 140 mm fan which would have been better if they had it installed in the case. The front bezel cam off very easily as well...too well. I did however like the interior space but I did find it a bit small but the side pane seemed very sturdy. Next came the HAF cases....holy crap they are huge. I thought the HAF X was a veritable monster of a case that seemed to hold anything and everything I could even think of putting inside it. I really did like the HAF 932 Black edition as well. The entire HAF Line was extremely impressive. I definitely think the HAF X is for me. It's so big that I couldn't even begin to think of what I could put inside there to fill it up. I just wanted to share this for anyone thinking of these cases. I did check out some other Lian Li cases that were very impressive as well.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If I was buying another case, it'd be the HAF-X. Have a 932 though it's not being used right now, it's a great case. Ton of room, great airflow, great cable management, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah the HAF X really did seem to be the best bang for the buck out of all the cases I checked out. I realize that the price difference is a huge factor but like I mentioned before when you spend the extra $$ to get the case up to snuff in comparision you really aren't looking at that much of a difference and when the stock cooling of the HAF X is as good as it is right from the beginning then it really does seem to be the best buy.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just saw this new case and it looks like it's in the us only or perhaps in europe. The New HAF 912 advanced edition. This case is sweet. It has a window with a 140 mm fan, a 200 mm front fan, a 200 mm top fan and a 120 mm rear fan. It's also got a black interior which is very nice as well. Here's the link.


http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=613

Jones


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to admit I like it. I have always been a big fan of matte black...


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

This case really seems to shine...it's got all the features and with the exception of the internal water cooling it's really a very nice case. CM has it in the U.S. on a limited time purchase and I wonder why they never came up with something like this for the HAF 922. All the other cases that they release eventually come out in black except for the 922. I'm now torn between this case and the 690 ii advanced. This one seems to really take the cake when it comes to a comparison.

Jones


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is nice. I like the 690 ii advanced a lot. One thing I particularly like about it is the power button that controls the fan LEDs. Granted, it's an easy mod, but I'm surprised more cases don't have this option. There are times that the LEDs are neat, but really, I don't want my room lit up like Christmas year round. I'll admit though, I gave in last week and bought the regular 690 for $40, couldn't pass it up. Guess I'll have to find a switch laying around and mod my own LED switch somewhere on the case.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been back and forth with cases for the last little while. I keep seeing so many positive things about the haf x lately but I do have some gripes about it that I would like to see changed. I find that the cm 690 ii advanced case actually has the best location for the cable management holes out of any case on the market except for maybe the obsidian and that's a full tower case so it doesn't count. In the Haf x they are missing a hole in the top right and the bottom left for cables. My Motherboard's audio cables are connected a the bottome left and on the haf x there is no cable management hole so I would have to route the cable down towards the power supply which makes it stand out to much. The haf x should have had additional holes just like the obsidian with the option to block off the other holes if you aren't using them.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Errr...HAF X is a full tower, iirc?

Obsidian is an eATX ready full tower, so is the HAF X. Obsidian is HUGE, but so is the HAF X.

Obsidian: 24"x9"x24"
HAF X: 23.2"x9.1"x21.7

HAF is a bit smaller, but not enough to grouse about...

I still say Tempest EVO is one of the nicest mids out there, atm.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I know the HAF X is a full and Obsidian is slight larger although they both accept E-ATX Boards. It's really hard to choose the right one especially if your like me. I took more than two months of debate before getting the parts for my original build because I was so crazy about the reviews. I know that in the end I'm probably going to go with function over asthetics which is fine. It would also be nice to see the junk in my case when I look at it as well. What I would like to see is the CM 690 ii Advanced sell with the window so I don't have to pay for shipping from the US and then pay whatever extra they plan on hosing me for at the border when they suspect my Computer Case Side Panel might attempt to compromise national security....:4-thatsba

This little non-cost effective venture will make me want to get the HAF X for future proof applications. The other cases are just too large for me. The 932 black edition is also another possibility which makes it just like the HAF X. I don't mind the omission of the side window since it might not matter...I only have a Sapphire 4850 which doesn't even break a sweat in the Lian Li case I have now even with a mild overclock....temps never climb higher than 48, but get to just under 55 with two hours of steady gaming and my card will run crysis with fps at 25-30. The 932 Black edition to em seems a little simpler and classier on the side with no huge fan. If I do upgrade the GPU I can add the high cfm fan on the air duct. That'll help.

Jones


----------



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

I've been using the cm690 v2 advanced for almost 8 months now , i've found it to be an exellent case , cable management is fantastic ... I've never been one to waste an opportunity to show off my rig so here's it is :wink:...




















I really like the flexibilty of this case - especially the fact you can add more fans is great , you may notice in the first pic that i've added another 120mm fan to the back of the hard drive cage to complement the stock 140mm fan at the front (push /pull) , i'm also slowly upgrading all the stock cm fans to xigmatek led's..

I bought the side window add on too..


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey thanks very much for the pics. I really appreciate the internal layout of your case especially the 120 mm on the hard drive cage. It seems like that will really help with the internal temps on the gpu you have. It looks like you already thought of that since I noticed you have the rear bay covers off to push the air from the hard drive cage with that 120 mm fan. Looks like the PSU you have has removed the possibility for a bottom mounted fan. What do you find your temps like?

Jones


----------

